# Is this a stupid frag tank idea?



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been toying with starting a frag tank. 
I want it to be cool and interesting.
And I don't want to have to buy anything 

I have powerheads and heaters, I can scrounge LR and sand and mangroves from other tanks, and I have one of these...24 x 18 x 24










And I have a ML reef capable 24" fixture, and a Hagen Glo double T5HO with brand new ATI tubes...

The Exoterra holds about 6" of water, so there would be 18" between the lights and the water surface. I know sps frags do better in lower light than the parent, but would this be enough light for them?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I would be wondering if there would be enough water instead! 6" is not much LOL. Unless, you plan to have all zoa or flat type/ encrusting corals, I'm not sure there's enough vertical space for sps to grow vertically. Then again, I'm no sps expert.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I would only be using it as a growout tank for smallish frags, so I think 6" would be enough...



Cypher said:


> I would be wondering if there would be enough water instead! 6" is not much LOL. Unless, you plan to have all zoa or flat type/ encrusting corals, I'm not sure there's enough vertical space for sps to grow vertically. Then again, I'm no sps expert.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Are those strong enough to hold the 6" of water?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, I've done it before, just not with saltwater...


Jackson said:


> Are those strong enough to hold the 6" of water?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm sure you could trade the terrarium for a a much better glass tank...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I want to keep the terrarium...it's had many different incarnations over the years and I've always enjoyed it 



50seven said:


> I'm sure you could trade the terrarium for a a much better glass tank...


Fine, guys, spoil my fun.  I do have a spare 15g on hand but it would be boring. I guess I'll just hold off for now. It's probably not the best time to start something new anyhow, my tanks always get a little less attention during the summer...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

The glass enclosure will trap the heat and make it difficult to control temperature than open top. Also, for a frag tank you want to access the frags easily from all sides, the decoration on the back side isn't necessary.

How will the filteration be provided?

Sorry but I don't think this is a good setup for a frag tank..


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

sell it & buy a 40G breeder like most ppl said


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The top is open, the background is easily removable, and I thought the doors opening would make access super-easy...
I was going to use LR and a pump, no mechanical...



conix67 said:


> The glass enclosure will trap the heat and make it difficult to control temperature than open top. Also, for a frag tank you want to access the frags easily from all sides, the decoration on the back side isn't necessary.
> 
> How will the filteration be provided?
> 
> Sorry but I don't think this is a good setup for a frag tank..


Nah, don't want to sell it, I'll just hold off for now...



vaporize said:


> sell it & buy a 40G breeder like most ppl said


Thanks for the input, guys, even if it wasn't what I wanted to hear


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Thanks for the input, guys, even if it wasn't what I wanted to hear


Ahh, what the heck- sometimes everybody saying "don't do it" is just the reason to go ahead and do it! I got through my childhood pretty much like that....


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL  If this friggin weather stays bad, I *WILL* need to find an indoor project...



50seven said:


> Ahh, what the heck- sometimes everybody saying "don't do it" is just the reason to go ahead and do it! I got through my childhood pretty much like that....


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

"Is this a stupid frag tank ?"
You have already answer by yourself.


----------



## kylel (Feb 20, 2011)

I think your idea is very original and has the potential to be the coolest frag tank ever!!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

carmenh said:


> The top is open, the background is easily removable, and I thought the doors opening would make access super-easy...
> I was going to use LR and a pump, no mechanical...


Sorry for not being able to provide what you'd like to hear 

My concern is that glass enclosure around the tank, even with top open, will restrict air flow and trap hot air inside. You'll have a lighting fixture on top of the opening.

Amount of water will be little, and it will be like a nano tank size in terms of water volume. For a frag tank, coolness is the last thing, you want the stability in water parameters and condition, thus larger water volume and better temperature control. Anything that will have potential negative impact in these I'd try to avoid it.

For a display tank, it's an interesting idea of course.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Over heating shouldn't be a problem with the ExoTerra tanks since they're been designed to have air flow through them! There's a set of air slots along the entire base of the doors, through which cool air enters, get's heated up inside and then rises through the open screen top.
I think its a cool idea...but not very practical due to the shallow water level. 
And I think a frag tank should have a skimmer or a carbon filter, since a lot of frags may be leaching all sorts of stuff into the water, especially when they're new.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ozi said:


> Over heating shouldn't be a problem with the ExoTerra tanks since they're been designed to have air flow through them! There's a set of air slots along the entire base of the doors, through which cool air enters, get's heated up inside and then rises through the open screen top.
> .


That's cool, but can you say with array of T5HOs the temperature inside the enclosure will be as cool as without the glass enclosure altogether? Some vent holes and open top will allow air to flow, but amount of air it moves may not be enough to prevent water temperature being affected through the array of T5HOs.

It would be good for winter, but problems will be in summer time.


----------

